
Ask HN: Handling Pathologically Nervous Interviewees - 11thEarlOfMar
We&#x27;ve been interviewing for an embedded SW position for a few weeks. Our interview process includes a code review of code written by the candidate as homework. All candidates exhibit some degree of nervousness during the review, however, there have been a couple who virtually shut down and basically stopped being able to think. In one-on-one discussions, these same engineers were more or less fine and expressed a high level of competence. But the code reviews were just really painful: Stuttering, perspiring, unable to process even rudimentary responses to questions that you know they know the answer to...<p>Have you had this experience and if so, were you able to mitigate it and if so, how?
======
angersock
Some things I've tried or have appreciated:

Don't have the candidate sit across from the folks doing the interview...have
somebody sit next to them and include them with open body language, talk
slowly and patiently (not rushed).

Have cold water available at the table, encourage drinking, don't make them
ask for it--this helps calm nerves.

Be friendly when asking questions, show a little vulnerability--let the
candidate double-check some code of yours (perhaps with a purposeful easy bug
or two) to show them you respect their opinion.

If possible, do the reviews in a room with natural sunlight or some kind of
human-friendly features to help decrease anxiety. Don't put the candidate in
the corner away from the door, don't put your team between them and the door,
etc.

Basically, just think about all the ways you feel uncomfortable in the room if
you were in a bad situation, and try to pre-emptively mitigate them.

